# Best Heart Rate Monitor/Software combo for Mac



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a Polar 720i system but I am sick of trying to get it to play with my PowerBook. The frustration comes from downloading workout data into a log program.

Anyone here have a Mac friendly setup they like?


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

Garmin:

http://www8.garmin.com/products/trainingcenter

MotionBased is proud to support the Mac!

http://www.motionbased.com/

I answered my own question. After struggling with Polar for so long I loaded the Garmin web page and was automagically greeted with a Mac and Univeral Binary logo! And they also point the way to services like Motionbased (also Mac compatible).

Lets show Garmin some love!


----------

